# Goo's Cartoons



## Psychedelic Goo (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi everybody, first time user, long time abuser. After looking through all of the awesome art here I thought that I'd throw my stuff into the mix. I like to draw cartoons while influenced by all that is in this galaxy. Any and all criticism is welcome. Have a good day!


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Jul 12, 2013)

Some more cartoons.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 24, 2013)

Really nice stuff! I admire your talent. Keep it up.
just wondering, what is the medium? how long did it take to do all that?


----------



## Highlowazupkush (Jul 24, 2013)

hahaha, that first one is like the rugrats grown up, while on some weird tripy shit

and the second one is bad ass


----------



## NightRiderCO (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice work, some of those made me LOL pretty good (Which is a good thing!)


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry for the late replies everybody. Appreciate the feedback.



EvlMunkee said:


> Really nice stuff! I admire your talent. Keep it up.
> just wondering, what is the medium? how long did it take to do all that?


Thank you. I definitely plan to continue doing this for the rest of my existence. What I use is first pencil in the picture, then ink it, and then for the coloured ones, I use coloured pencils. The black and white ones usually take between 1 to 3 hours, while the coloured ones take a good 10 to 15 hours. 



Highlowazupkush said:


> hahaha, that first one is like the rugrats grown up, while on some weird tripy shit
> 
> and the second one is bad ass


Thanks man, glad you dig 'em. I miss 90s cartoons...



NightRiderCO said:


> Nice work, some of those made me LOL pretty good (Which is a good thing!)


Thank you. Glad to read it brought you some laughter.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Jul 30, 2013)

More cartoons.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Aug 16, 2013)

Some more. I apologize for some blurriness in the coloured pics, past and present. Enjoy.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey everybody, I'll be starting university next month and plan on contributing to the school's paper. Here are some of the comic strips that may make it into the paper. Let me know what you think..... SILENCE, bitch! Have a good day.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 31, 2013)

Man that is some trippy stuff!! I freaking love it.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Sep 1, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Man that is some trippy stuff!! I freaking love it.


Thanks man. Appreciate it!


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Sep 1, 2013)

Toons.....


----------



## potpimp (Sep 2, 2013)

I've got a project I want to talk to you about. It's an idea I've had for several years but I've never told anyone about it and I'm not a cartoonist so I never even considered doing the artwork myself.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Sep 3, 2013)

So I tried my hand at digital colouring. [that cold dead monitor stare]
One thing I noticed was the 'sporadic' lines of the comic strips don't work as well as the 'straight' lines of your ego. Will adjust for future comic strips. Peace, but mostly war, out.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Sep 3, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I've got a project I want to talk to you about. It's an idea I've had for several years but I've never told anyone about it and I'm not a cartoonist so I never even considered doing the artwork myself.


Sounds awesome and intriguing. Hit me up with the information.


----------



## Sofia Dali (Sep 3, 2013)

are you having an art show sometime soon maybe? your stuff is fAAAANNNNtastic!


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Sep 4, 2013)

Sofia Dali said:


> are you having an art show sometime soon maybe? your stuff is fAAAANNNNtastic!


Haha, no I am not, Rollitup is currently my only gallery. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Sep 5, 2013)

Old toons, digitized colour.


----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2013)

sweet man i love it


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Sep 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> sweet man i love it


Thanks. I appreciate your words.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 5, 2013)

Someone rep this brother up for me!!! This stuff is trippy, funny and original. Keep it coming mane!!


----------



## potpimp (Sep 5, 2013)

Goo, what program are you using for the digital color?


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Sep 8, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Someone rep this brother up for me!!! This stuff is trippy, funny and original. Keep it coming mane!!


Thanks man. Really happy you dig my stuff!


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Sep 8, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Goo, what program are you using for the digital color?


I'm using Photoshop CS6.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Sep 8, 2013)

I was contacted by a fellow Rollitup'er about a collaboration project. In his words "It would be a comic strip about a detective named 'Dick Smegma'. He would be a thief, a pedo, a sex pervert, porn addict, womanizer, and anything else 'dirty', illegal, immoral, or unethical but he would always evade getting caught by the skin of his teeth." I came up with a character design.....so here is my interpretation of DETECTIVE DICK SMEGMA.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 8, 2013)

LMAO!!!!! I love it man; it's fricking brilliant, just what I had in mind. Wasn't planning on letting the cat out of the bag yet but I guess we've got this covered. I'll be working on the first storyline and try to work up a storyboard. I don't have Photoshop anymore; man I miss that soooooo much!!


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Sep 8, 2013)

potpimp said:


> LMAO!!!!! I love it man; it's fricking brilliant, just what I had in mind. Wasn't planning on letting the cat out of the bag yet but I guess we've got this covered. I'll be working on the first storyline and try to work up a storyboard. I don't have Photoshop anymore; man I miss that soooooo much!!


Haha, whoops, sorry didn't mean to prematurely ejaculate our creation. Let's just say this is a teaser, a very small taste of things to cum.....


----------



## potpimp (Sep 8, 2013)

There you go bro; that's it, a tickler! Detective "Dick Smegma" is a character I came up with, a seedy, filthy piece of shit pig that is purely filthy and dishonest but always barely escapes getting caught. He's a pedophile, big into porn, is a total thief, liar, and takes unfair advantage of anybody he can. He's not too bright and he keeps his job purely because he hasn't gotten caught doing wrong stealing shit out of the evidence locker or from his victims or any of his other hideousness crimes. Because he has a tiny little winkie he is drawn to very young underage girls. He's just a real slimy piece of shit in general. Goo and I will be developing the characters and the storylines of some comics in the very near future. I'm an artist but my style isn't suited for what I had in mind. Then Psychedelic Goo came along and I knew he was the one to do it. I know great artwork when I see it and this dude has incredible talent and skills. And in case you don't know what smegma is... Google is your friend; then you'll see why I picked the name "Dick Smegma", LOL.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Sep 8, 2013)

Fucking love it!!! Can't wait to illustrate your mind.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Sep 8, 2013)

Toon town.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Sep 13, 2013)

One of my comic strips got featured in the paper of the University I attend.....granted I was told the graphic designer screwed up somehow, so it turned out small and faded. Nonetheless, I'm stoked. I'm hoping Obama will turn out better in next week's paper. Beam me up.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 15, 2013)

Awesome coup goo!!


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

haha you guys are hilarious dick smegma hahahahhaha omg love it


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Sep 22, 2013)

Obama has taken off. Instead of being featured in the 'humour' section it was used alongside a serious article about the crisis in Syria.....uh,,. Here's some more toons, have a good day.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 22, 2013)

Psychedelic Goo said:


> Obama has taken off. Instead of being featured in the 'humour' section it was used alongside a serious article about the crisis in Syria.....uh,,. Here's some more toons, have a good day.


Dude these are sick goo!!!! I love the subliminal messages. Keep up the awesome work bro!!!


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Sep 23, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Dude these are sick goo!!!! I love the subliminal messages. Keep up the awesome work bro!!!


Thanks man. I'm drawing a lot more lately for a drawing class I'm taking so hopefully over the next several months my technique and skills will become more refined. Still learning to draw everyday. Have a good one man.


----------



## sunni (Sep 24, 2013)

goo can i hire you to do me some art i need a sick piece for my home


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Sep 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> goo can i hire you to do me some art i need a sick piece for my home


You got me grinning like a motherfucker. Give me the idea. I'll create it. If you like it, we'll work that out when the time comes. If you don't like it, I kill you, and I have a sick piece for my collection.


----------



## sunni (Sep 26, 2013)

hmm well i want something like indian vibe and feel to it in purples, blues and yellows, and earthy tones heres some pics i like and you can run with it it'll be a bit different than youre used too but i like your style im very much in love with elephants and lotus flowers View attachment 2837095View attachment 2837096View attachment 2837098let me know price wise and we can go from there


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Sep 26, 2013)

Some older toons, circa. 2010


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Sep 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> hmm well i want something like indian vibe and feel to it in purples, blues and yellows, and earthy tones heres some pics i like and you can run with it it'll be a bit different than youre used too but i like your style im very much in love with elephants and lotus flowers let me know price wise and we can go from there


Nice. I can definitely work with this. It'll most likely be on a piece 10.5 by 14 inches, as that's what most of my hand-coloured pieces are. I would like to do in coloured pencils as well since I haven't used them in a couple months. Mostly been doing black and whites and digital. The only clinch would be time-frame. I would like to work on it on and off between my drawing class assignments, my toons for the paper, Dick Smegma **cough, potpimp, cough,.,.**, amongst other mindless goo, but I can see this being a reality. We'll talk price later... I might keep it...no..maybe.


----------



## sunni (Sep 26, 2013)

lol dont worry about the time frame goo, i can wait 2-3 months


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Sep 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol dont worry about the time frame goo, i can wait 2-3 months


Merry Christmas.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 27, 2013)

Psychedelic Goo said:


> Dick Smegma **cough, potpimp, cough,.,.**


I hear ya Goo. I'll work on a storyline.


----------



## remi11 (Oct 2, 2013)

loving the very first set with the Mushroom King and the trippy one about 9/11 (my bday) with Bush as a monkey, osama, and the towers. GOOD STUFF... You should try pitching some of your work to be sold at Planet K (a franchised headshop) down here in the south. That shits awesome or seeing how you have so MUCH make a book??? Like of just different pieces in it. I think it would sell. If not def. some posters, Maybe with Spencer's Gifts too? alll this and I've only checked the first page but HAD to put in my 2 cents in. Just smoked some to your work!!! Very inspiring.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Oct 3, 2013)

remi11 said:


> loving the very first set with the Mushroom King and the trippy one about 9/11 (my bday) with Bush as a monkey, osama, and the towers. GOOD STUFF... You should try pitching some of your work to be sold at Planet K (a franchised headshop) down here in the south. That shits awesome or seeing how you have so MUCH make a book??? Like of just different pieces in it. I think it would sell. If not def. some posters, Maybe with Spencer's Gifts too? alll this and I've only checked the first page but HAD to put in my 2 cents in. Just smoked some to your work!!! Very inspiring.


Thanks man. Happy you dig it. I would definitely be down on getting prints out there (I have sold prints locally). But at the moment I'm just chilling here drawing and haven't really looked into any avenues to get into the business side of 'art'. One day though, I want to make a living doing this. Have a good one man.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Oct 3, 2013)

Dilated...


----------



## potpimp (Oct 3, 2013)

Bwwwaahahahahahahaha. I love the Musical Taste one!!


----------



## rabbogart (Oct 11, 2013)

Awesome work...I am going to showing at my par-tay this week end.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Oct 14, 2013)

Lone toon.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Oct 14, 2013)

rabbogart said:


> Awesome work...I am going to showing at my par-tay this week end.


Thanks man. Have a good one.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Oct 31, 2013)

What a world.


----------



## retrofuzz (Nov 2, 2013)

that shuttle lift off is just class!! loved the pigs in the rear view too!


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Nov 2, 2013)

retrofuzz said:


> that shuttle lift off is just class!! loved the pigs in the rear view too!


Thanks man, appreciate it. And with regards to the sig EMPTY, it's just my initials M.T. and how it's pronounced. Have a good one and keep encouraging your little man with the arts.


----------



## Rawrb (Nov 7, 2013)

Just seen this thread, I fucking love your work man! Great hand control 

Seems like you've drawn for a long time, am i correct?


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Nov 10, 2013)

Rawrb said:


> Just seen this thread, I fucking love your work man! Great hand control
> 
> Seems like you've drawn for a long time, am i correct?


My earliest memory of 'serious' drawing happened in about grade 4 or 5 where I created a comic book character called Dobby the Dork, he was mentally retarded and got into many adventures. Stopped drawing around high school and didn't start drawing again until about 2010 (about a 6 year gap). I've always loved drawing and nothing pleases me more than seeing highly detailed line drawings. I also drew a lot of architectural floor plans growing up, I was/am strange. Really glad you dig my stuff, have a good one man.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Nov 10, 2013)

Enjoy your drive.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 17, 2013)

I love your work. It's totally sellable. Get a rep and start making money at it if you aren't already. Plus rep for you.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Nov 19, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> I love your work. It's totally sellable. Get a rep and start making money at it if you aren't already. Plus rep for you.


Thanks man. I'm currently in a first year fine arts program at a university so hopefully with more practice/refining and some connections more doors will open up for me. Definitely want to illustrate graphic novels/cartoons, children's books, political cartoons for a living. Have a good one man.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 19, 2013)

Psychedelic Goo said:


> Thanks man. I'm currently in a first year fine arts program at a university so hopefully with more practice/refining and some connections more doors will open up for me. Definitely want to illustrate graphic novels/cartoons, children's books, political cartoons for a living. Have a good one man.


thx bro...I got my associates in adv design but my ad career never panned out. if I knew then what I know now i woulda been an illustration major and gone on to do childrens books. who knew I would be a pot farmer? certainly not me.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Nov 19, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> thx bro...I got my associates in adv design but my ad career never panned out. if I knew then what I know now i woulda been an illustration major and gone on to do childrens books. who knew I would be a pot farmer? certainly not me.


Oh nice. How was the design program you took? And I'm assuming what you do now is something you enjoy without having to answer to the man, because that is exactly what I hope to accomplish some day. Making a comfortable living, but on your own terms.


----------



## potpimp (Nov 19, 2013)

Goo, I've been a graphic artist for many years and I've made WELL over a million bucks doing it. I'm in complete agreement with dannyboy that your work is very marketable. I haven't been able to come up with anything on Dick Smegma yet because I've just upgraded my job 5 weeks ago and it's absorbed all my attention.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Nov 20, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Goo, I've been a graphic artist for many years and I've made WELL over a million bucks doing it. I'm in complete agreement with dannyboy that your work is very marketable. I haven't been able to come up with anything on Dick Smegma yet because I've just upgraded my job 5 weeks ago and it's absorbed all my attention.


Definitely appreciate the words man. This site is the only place where I've shown my work (besides locally), so it's always awesome to hear people dig my stuff and would actually pay me to draw. Like I've said before, I'm just starting out in my first year of fine arts education, so I still have a lot to learn and refine. But after I've finished university I'm hoping not to just draw for a living, but to actually do it on my own terms. Always appreciate the advice you've given me, and with regards to Dick Smegma, no worries, I've been on the busy side as of late. Take care man.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Dec 4, 2013)

Toons and graphics made for a student newspaper.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Dec 14, 2013)

Some sketches from the past few months. Have a good day.


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 19, 2013)

post more man


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Dec 22, 2013)

2paranoid said:


> post more man


I'm drawing everyday. Just have to get some more completed pieces made. Glad you dig my stuff.


----------



## sunni (Dec 22, 2013)

and my piece too


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Dec 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> and my piece too


Definitely. And as I PM'ed you earlier, I once again apologize for not making the Xmas deadline. I'm a dirty fucking liar.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Jan 6, 2014)

..... .....


----------



## TheShangy (Jan 6, 2014)

dooope as fuck


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2014)

I suck at drawing but this year I wanna practice anymore be blunt goo any talent in me ?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> I suck at drawing but this year I wanna practice anymore be blunt goo any talent in me ?


 Holy shit Sunni that's pretty decent. I am no artist myself but I do hire a lot of them so I would like to believe I know when I am looking at crap or not. 

If that is what you have to start with, add some serious time spent and I see no reason why you can not accomplish a lot with your art. Talent there is for sure. So putting the work in will not be a waste of time. 

Go for it. Wishing you the best with accomplishing your goals.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Jan 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> I suck at drawing but this year I wanna practice anymore be blunt goo any talent in me ?


I suck at critiquing, I am not a professional, but I can be blunt. Linework is good, wasp and monster are very crisp, build up some shading on the flowers and they will look stellar (even crosshatching), dabble in some colour - psychedelic., don't listen to me (I draw cartoons), draw for the rest of your life, it's meditative. Enjoy yourself and keep posting more. Your picture is coming.


----------



## sunni (Jan 8, 2014)

Psychedelic Goo said:


> I suck at critiquing, I am not a professional, but I can be blunt. Linework is good, wasp and monster are very crisp, build up some shading on the flowers and they will look stellar (even crosshatching), dabble in some colour - psychedelic., don't listen to me (I draw cartoons), draw for the rest of your life, it's meditative. Enjoy yourself and keep posting more. Your picture is coming.


yay yeah i only had a pen no pencil


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Jan 8, 2014)

No worries, that's why I considered crosshatching, several sporadic straight lines on the rounded edges would make them really pop.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Jan 13, 2014)

Take care of yourself.


----------



## Littlebigpap (Jan 17, 2014)

These type of drawing/art reminds me or rick and morty or superjail. I like you talent.  you could probably work with adult swim some how :3


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Jan 19, 2014)

Littlebigpap said:


> These type of drawing/art reminds me or rick and morty or superjail. I like you talent.  you could probably work with adult swim some how :3


Thanks man. Superjail is a favourite of mine.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Feb 25, 2014)

It's been a while. Take care everybody.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Apr 15, 2014)

oLD tOONS


----------



## Rawrb (Apr 16, 2014)

Love the waves in the highway to hell piece, keep it up dude!


----------



## Letstrip (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow man your an amazing artist! Love the psychedelic pictures, Im really into all that  You seem very open minded and alot of your pictures are very true


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Apr 16, 2014)

Rawrb said:


> Love the waves in the highway to hell piece, keep it up dude!


Thanks man. Good vibes.



Letstrip said:


> Wow man your an amazing artist! Love the psychedelic pictures, Im really into all that  You seem very open minded and alot of your pictures are very true


Appreciate the kind words. Glad you like them. I've blown my brains out.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Apr 16, 2014)

Older Toons


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (May 5, 2014)

New Things.


----------



## Rawrb (May 6, 2014)

Fucking nice dude, especially like Columbia, Skull Trip and Outside


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (May 7, 2014)

Rawrb said:


> Fucking nice dude, especially like Columbia, Skull Trip and Outside


Thanks man. The new stuff are projects I worked on in my drawing class over the past few months. Most of them are about 30 x 22 inches.


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 5, 2014)

u still lurk forums goo?


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Sep 17, 2014)

End the trip. Been a while. Here's some new stuff.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Sep 17, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> u still lurk forums goo?


I still stop by every now and then.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Sep 28, 2014)

... .. .


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2014)

Psychedelic Goo said:


> End the trip. Been a while. Here's some new stuff.


oh wow beautiful


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Sep 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> oh wow beautiful


Thanks sunni. I will finish your picture...eventually.


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (Sep 29, 2014)

good stuff cool n trippy could look at this shit all night


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Sep 30, 2014)

RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY said:


> good stuff cool n trippy could look at this shit all night


Thanks man, appreciate your words.


----------



## Breko (Oct 4, 2014)

LOL. Love your stuff. Unique style. Hilarious...

Check out my old thread on here...

Bushybush Art thread...

I'll pull it to the top if I can find it. Cheers!


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks man, appreciate the words. When I first made an account here, your thread was one of the first I checked. Love your work dude, definitely revive it.


----------



## Breko (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks man! Appreciate it. Been loving looking through your thread! Keep rockin!


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Dec 7, 2014)

Here's some cartoons. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Jan 27, 2015)

Some more stuff. Have a good one everyone.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 27, 2015)

Man you're work has come a long way in the last couple of years. You are one creative, talented dude.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Jan 31, 2015)

potpimp said:


> Man you're work has come a long way in the last couple of years. You are one creative, talented dude.


Thanks man, looking back through this thread is pretty crazy for me. Like a time capsule. Glad to share it with this community. Take care man.


----------



## cannawizard (Jan 31, 2015)

Psychedelic Goo said:


> Some more stuff. Have a good one everyone.


great pieces bro, keep up the good work~


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 1, 2015)

Id love to see trippy poster prints of some of your work. I reckon you could make some real money of it I would seriously buy half of your work in poster form if I could! Youd also make an amazing tattoo artist.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Feb 2, 2015)

cannawizard said:


> great pieces bro, keep up the good work~


Thanks man. Appreciate it.



Letstrip said:


> Id love to see trippy poster prints of some of your work. I reckon you could make some real money of it I would seriously buy half of your work in poster form if I could! Youd also make an amazing tattoo artist.


Awesome to hear man. Definitely looking into getting poster prints one day. So hopefully stay tuned..... Big fan of tattoos myself. Take care dude.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Apr 14, 2015)

The Adventure of John Latrine


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Apr 14, 2015)

click fast to animate that shit^


----------



## potpimp (Apr 19, 2015)

man you slay me!! That is so amazing.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Apr 19, 2015)

potpimp said:


> man you slay me!! That is so amazing.


Thanks man!


----------



## MoMoGrows (Jul 23, 2015)

Yea dude, good work going on! Nice to you stay at it consistently. I've been getting the ole pens and pencils out again lately and flipping through some old college notebooks lately where I doodled a lot. Posted a doodle thread yesterday and coming across this is inspiring! Thanks bro!


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Aug 10, 2015)

MoMoGrows said:


> Yea dude, good work going on! Nice to you stay at it consistently. I've been getting the ole pens and pencils out again lately and flipping through some old college notebooks lately where I doodled a lot. Posted a doodle thread yesterday and coming across this is inspiring! Thanks bro!


Thanks man, I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Aug 10, 2015)

Some older drawings - revamped, more new stuff to come.....later. Have a good day everybody.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 12, 2015)

Great stuff, keep it up.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Oct 30, 2015)

Some new drawings. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (Nov 1, 2015)

Psychedelic Goo said:


> Some new drawings. Have a good day everyone.


love the for nature one so sick man.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Nov 5, 2015)

RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY said:


> love the for nature one so sick man.


Thanks man.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Nov 7, 2015)

good synchronization... of the pencil and the mind !


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Nov 7, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> good synchronization... of the pencil and the mind !


Thank you. I appreciate your words.


----------



## Hined (Nov 7, 2015)

Wow, great! Just great!


----------



## potpimp (Nov 8, 2015)

More great stuff Goo!!


----------



## Burprostich (Nov 8, 2015)

Really beautiful! More more!!!


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Nov 10, 2015)

potpimp said:


> More great stuff Goo!!


Thanks man! Appreciate your words.



Burprostich said:


> Really beautiful! More more!!!


Thanks. I'm always working on more...


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 2, 2015)

Psychedelic Goo said:


> Some more cartoons.


These are great. I thing I like the line drawing cartoons best. That textbook cartoon sure hit home!


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Dec 24, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> These are great. I thing I like the line drawing cartoons best. That textbook cartoon sure hit home!


Thanks man, much appreciated.


----------



## enigmaphoenix (Jan 2, 2016)

Really dig your style and some of your messages. Wondering if you are available for a commissioned piece?


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Jan 9, 2016)

enigmaphoenix said:


> Really dig your style and some of your messages. Wondering if you are available for a commissioned piece?


Thanks man, unfortunately not available for a commissioned piece. In the middle of university and currently swamped with projects.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Jan 9, 2016)

Planet Eater. Enjoy the new year.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 9, 2016)

Psychedelic Goo said:


> Planet Eater. Enjoy the new year.


Just looked through the last few pages and I'm impressed; I see talent, originality, range, bold vision, well executed work, inspired use of space. 

You need to talk to a gallery about your work.


----------



## Ham Wallet (Jan 12, 2016)

Very cool stuff, I enjoy looking at the details. I have a cartoon coming out in a couple of weeks called "Stoners in Space". Check out the trailer


----------



## enigmaphoenix (Jan 12, 2016)

Psychedelic Goo said:


> Thanks man, unfortunately not available for a commissioned piece. In the middle of university and currently swamped with projects.


I understand. Good on you for putting your studies first. If you find some time away from them please let me know.

Cheers,
Enigma


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Jan 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Just looked through the last few pages and I'm impressed; I see talent, originality, range, bold vision, well executed work, inspired use of space.
> 
> You need to talk to a gallery about your work.


Thanks man, I appreciate your feedback, and have been getting in contact with some local galleries around my area.



Ham Wallet said:


> Very cool stuff, I enjoy looking at the details. I have a cartoon coming out in a couple of weeks called "Stoners in Space".


Nice, dude. Digging the style and humor. Thanks for diggin my stuff.



enigmaphoenix said:


> I understand. Good on you for putting your studies first. If you find some time away from them please let me know.
> 
> Cheers,
> Enigma


Awesome man, for sure.


----------



## Xiu (Feb 21, 2016)

Very impressive. Do you do portraits?


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Mar 6, 2016)

Xiu said:


> Very impressive. Do you do portraits?
> 
> View attachment 3613410


Thanks man. I may do portraits one day, but never for commission.


----------



## CaregiverGoneGreen (Mar 7, 2016)

Dude I'm not even done with these and I'm thoroughly impressed.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Mar 8, 2016)

CaregiverGoneGreen said:


> Dude I'm not even done with these and I'm thoroughly impressed.


Thanks, hope you enjoy the rest.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Mar 15, 2016)

I took a making comics class last semester. Our project was to make a short graphic novel. Here's what I came up with. Take care everyone.

Part I


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Mar 15, 2016)

Part II


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 16, 2016)

Crazy shit Goo! Can't wait to see what comes next!


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Mar 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Crazy shit Goo! Can't wait to see what comes next!


Thanks man, much more to come.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Apr 4, 2016)

...uh...


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 4, 2016)

Psychedelic Goo said:


> ...uh...


I'm scared.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Apr 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm scared.


As you should be.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 5, 2016)

Care to do one for Bernie?


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Apr 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Care to do one for Bernie?


Unfortunately not, I've exhausted my enthusiasm for american politics.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 8, 2016)

Psychedelic Goo said:


> Unfortunately not, I've exhausted my enthusiasm for american politics.


Quite. Mine is more of the enFORCED variety; the consequences of ignorance seem high, and it is certainly tedious and tiring.

I've had some requests for use of your latest piece. What's your policy on this?


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Apr 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Quite. Mine is more of the enFORCED variety; the consequences of ignorance seem high, and it is certainly tedious and tiring.
> 
> I've had some requests for use of your latest piece. What's your policy on this?


Honestly, be my guest on using it. I appreciate that you asked.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Apr 10, 2016)

Hey everyone, I finally have an Instagram. Follow me at : electricbrainstem


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 24, 2016)

Pretty effing cool, Psychedelic  They're pretty fun, especially when I'm stooooonned. Street Song was a lot of fun


----------

